# Rescued starving cow



## Mpwelch50 (Mar 20, 2021)

I rescued a starving 18 month old Jersey heifer whose owner died. No one had been caring for her animals so she has been on pretty bare pasture. We have sheep and dairy goats so we have high quality feed and alfalfa but I know that would not be good for her. Is there a protocol list for getting starved cows back to a healthy weight? I am going to give her probiotics, Vit B and Jumpstart when I get her home. I’ll attach a picture. I’m sure I need to worm her. I have Valbazen, Safeguard, and Ivermectin. I can do fecals. Should I do that before worming?


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 26, 2021)

I would do the fecal first... see what you have.

If she has a HUGE worm load... you don't want to kill the worms all at once.

I would feed her low quality hay (NOT moldy, just high on roughage, low on protein) to ease her into a better diet.

If you give her good quality stuff all at once, she will not be able to handle it 

Slow and steady wins the race.


----------

